# Sauerbraten recipe help



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 1, 2004)

I have been wanting to whip up some killer Sauerbraten... but cant find a good soild recipe from the internet that I trust.  :?  I was thinking you guys could give some great recipes for it that are tested and tasted by you. I like a nice mellow sour... not a smack up side the head, sour. Know what I mean?  :P


----------



## LynnT (Sep 18, 2004)

Sauerbrauten
3 lbs. round steak-sprinkle with salt & pepper

Marinade:
2 onions, sliced
1 carrot, sliced
1 stalk celery, chopped
1 clove
4 peppercorns
1 bay leaf
2 c. port wine
1 c. cider vinegar
Marinate meat for 5 days, turning every day.  On the 5th day, remove from refrigerator, drain-saving marinade.  Sear the meat in
2 Tbsp oil
1 Tbsp butter
Add marinade.  Bring to a boil.  Reduce heat and simmer about 3 hours.
Melt 5 Tbsp butter in a pan.  Stir in 3 Tbsp flour.  Add 1 Tbsp sugar. and cook until you have a dark roux.  Add to the simmering meat.  Cover and continue cooking until tender-about an hour.  Remove meat to a warm platter.
Stir 5 crushed ginger snaps into the pot.  Cook until thickened.  Pour over meat or serve on the side.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 18, 2004)

My mom makes killer sauerbrauten.  Let me go rummage around and see if I can find her recipe.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2004)

Still looking....think I'm gonna hafta call her.  Mom doesn't do email or anything computer-related, but she does make killer sauerbrauten.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, go call her!  (And pass on the recipe!  I love that stuff and have failed miserably in my attempts to make it!)


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2004)

OK, just got off the phone with Mom.  To my surprise, her recipe is not some original creation, but comes from the Joy of Cooking (page 460 in the paperback version, entitled The All-Purpose Cookbook Joy of Cooking, Revised and Expanded, possible pubication date 1975.

We compared notes and my J of C recipe (hardcover edition, pp 668-669) is different.  Here's the highlights of hers:

Rub meat _thoroughly_ with pepper and garlic, place in deep crock or glass container - not metal

Marinade is heated but not boiled:
2 cups wine vinegar (red or white OK, or just mild vinegar)
2 cups water
1/2 C sliced onions
2 bay leaves
1 t peppercorns
2 t caraway seed (opt)
1/4 cup sugar

Cover beef with marinade to at least more than half, refriegerate 2 - 4 days, turning occasionally if beef is not totally submerged.

After 2-4 days, remove beef and strain marinade.  Flour beef and brown on all sides in a little oil.  Make pan gravy with drippings and strained marinade, adding crushed gingersnaps to gravy.

Serve over egg noodles and be prepared to be adored.

Hope this does it.  LynnT's sounds good too!  Darn, now I have to try both.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 23, 2004)

Postscript to mom's recipe:  must be served with red cabbage and potato pancakes!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 23, 2004)

OOoohhhhh, Yummy!  Thanks, you guys!!!


----------



## Konditor (Oct 14, 2004)

This afternoon I received a request to cook dinner for a private party next month --  and the main course is to be *Beef Sauerbraten*.  I must say that I’m pleased to see that other contributors to this topic-thread have included ground gingersnaps in the sauce.  Precisely!

I’ll ask the butcher to tie the ordered rump roast.  My marinade will comprise onion, carrot, celery, bay leaves, peppercorns, red-wine vinegar, & beef broth.  After marinating overnight, it will be seared in oil.  The vegetable mirepoix added from the marinade along with some of the liquid; and then braising commences in the oven.  

I expect to serve the beef with spätzle & perhaps a red cabbage side dish.

Last evening & this morning I put up 15 lbs. of green tomato chow.  I'm led to think that a pouch of pickling spices could be added to the marinade for sauerbraten.  And, also, one could use a pork loin for this recipe, with comparable success.


----------

